# Victory Sonics 2 Channel chassis build



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

I wanted to do a build log for Victors tube amps, right now I am doing two 2 channel amps since it would be easier for me right now. The idea is copper upper and lower with a 3.25" wood insert in the center. I am planning on a purple heart wood with a white ash burl wood inlay. Aluminum will join the upper and lower copper and will give the circuit boards a place to mount. If there is a better location in the forum for this build log let me know.
Thanks
Dean

CAD drawing fitting everything together









Pre-cut parts ready for assembly













































One finished


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Subscribed.... excited to see what you come up with...!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that is fun stuff!!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

So each chassis will have two of such frames with wood insert in between? What`s the plan for top and bottom? You absolutely gonna need air circulation fan in there.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> So each chassis will have two of such frames with wood insert in between? What`s the plan for top and bottom? You absolutely gonna need air circulation fan in there.


It isnt in stone but considering tempered glass or lexan with the Vic Sonics logo etched raised 1/4" to aid in cooling. Fans are going to be located either directly beneath the tubes or at one end.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the entire process. Will be back for updates!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

yep sub'd on this


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Little bit accomplished last night, had to set up a make shift jig to drill a little over 100 holes in the aluminum bar stock. Finished a few last night.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Had to order some more material, on a suggestion from Victor I changed the tubes to standing up in the amp and decided on a solid 3" tall aluminum sub chassis. The first is rough right now but the build is moving again!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

this is getting serious!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> this is getting serious!


It's started as no joke. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

A little bit accomplished last night. I am only working on one until I have all the placement settled. Last night the plan was to at least mount the transformers.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Little bit of work done before my sons soccer banquet. Test bored a hole for the KT88 tube base.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I am also subscribed for this, sorry Im late Dean


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

Excited to see what you have done next =)


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Tube sockets machined last night. Still working on a way to make the tubes movable for so the amp can be mounted vertical or horizontal.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Those look very good!

As for support for those tubes when they are on their sides something like a "half shell" riser with the same radius as each tube cut in it to act as a cradle for the glass portion, once in place there should be no movement so it seems feasable. Then covered in heat resistant soft material just on the radius so there is no aluminum to glass contact maybe.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Those look very good!
> 
> As for support for those tubes when they are on their sides something like a "half shell" riser with the same radius as each tube cut in it to act as a cradle for the glass portion, once in place there should be no movement so it seems feasable. Then covered in heat resistant soft material just on the radius so there is no aluminum to glass contact maybe.


Nah, first amp will have the tubes coming through the top.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I like that..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I like that..


ditto.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sub'd! Nice work man!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Tube socket mounts completed and welded in,









Fit-Up assembly









And now I'm seeing light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## WifeyHatesMyHobby (May 27, 2015)

Sub'd cause jealousy. Nice work!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Monumental chassis without doubt,nice terminals. I want one like this myself.
wiring those sockets going to be fun.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This is really looking nice


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Definitely want to see the finished product. Nice engineering and fab work.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

What happens when you forget to check to insure the tooling is tight









TA-DA!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Second time around, with the end mill firmly tightened.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking good. Expensive material to be making nothing but chips out of


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Aluminum is so much easier to work on. not as pretty though.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks to all for the kind comments. Keep in mind, the beauty is is the tube amps, I'm just trying to compliment Victors amp.
It's moving along, just had to stop for a bit to install the ES Horns in the car and tune a bit to get me through.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:You prepare answering question how much would you charge for chassis like that because I guarantee you will be asked that.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Looking good. Expensive material to be making nothing but chips out of


Amen, $3 a board foot aint cheap, but I was able to make both of the end pieces out of that one board and only lost about 5 inches or so


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Back from vacation last week, a lot completed over the weekend, photos to come tonight.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Oh and found a chassis for the other two channels and pre amp I have, planning an integrated amp for the house.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok' I'm drulling


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Yesterday after work,
Finished sanding, routing, sanding again, and sanding again, hand rubbing with 000 steel wool and finally applying a natural or clear oil based stain to bring more of the color out.



















Routed edges, getting ready for the final sanding









Oil based stain


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

So now I have to wait for a day or so for the stain to dry so that I can apply the clear top coat. I have opted to use a 2 part clear coat for the durability. it is expensive and time consuming but it is as hard as an epoxy once it is dry.
I also began sanding and smoothing the copper edges that will go on the top and the bottom. 3/8" Lexan plate will be arriving in a day or so.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Aluminum bead blasted for paint and the first coat of the finish applied.










Found a 2 part top coat almost 1/3 the price of the original brand, hope it turns out as nice.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope you`ll have done more this weekend.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Working on it right now!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow! How did I miss this. Very, very nice work so far.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

you guys really need to go to bed!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hell no, I'm going to the garage to do some 'glassin. Sleep is for suckers!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Velozity said:


> Hell no, I'm going to the garage to do some 'glassin. Sleep is for suckers!


Amen! Well, the boss just said its time to close up shop, oh well.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Velozity said:


> Hell no, I'm going to the garage to do some 'glassin. Sleep is for suckers!


Exactly, I sleep 4 hours top and feel great, until wifey coming out commanding me to bed.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drf24 said:


> Amen! Well, the boss just said its time to close up shop, oh well.


Damn!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Finished the rough cut and routing of the Lexan last night, then on to the fun stuff, wiring!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2015)

THIS, my friend.... is simply EPIC...

Can't wait to see more !!!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

WIRES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what awg you used on power tubes sockets? looks like it too thin.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> what awg you used on power tubes sockets? looks like it too thin.


22awg should be good for 7 amps. At 22 watts it shouldn't pull more than 2-2.5 amps


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Little work completed this past weekend,


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got text from OP
Testing the amp,Freaking awesome.
D please post review when you can.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

First test last night, still not completely finished but I couldn't wait!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Trying to embed a YouTube video, not much luck


https://youtu.be/a99gGgFJzNk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much but I think it sounds very dynamic, isn`t it.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

I was working on the amp last night, hooked back to my garage amp. Completely night and day. Victory amps are definitely dynamic and are driving 86 dB/1watt/1m with respectable authority. I outperforms my hybrid tube amp I am currently using in the garage with flying colors. I wasn't able to push the amp as hard as I wanted fearing the worst on its maiden flight but I did push the amp to at least 60%, hearing its potential I cant wait to begin on my integrated amp version of the victory amp utilizing Victors preamp with the tube amp.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a great thread....and +1 for Pantala Naga Pampa


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Last night I was able to complete the bottom plate, cut both exit holes in the lexan for the tubes, and prep the Victory Sonics decal that will be applied to the underside of the lexan. Today will consist of rounding the tube cut-outs with the router and begin to polish the edges of the lexan. I would love to add some LED's to the lexan for a bit of "bling", maybe, I hadn't planned on it so it may or may not fit in with the overall aesthetics. Regrettably though I will sell this amp once it is completed and tested. My 911 doesn't really have the perfect space to mount it to really appreciate the time and work, hell 90% of the fun was in the build and powering it up for the first time. Thus far I am really impressed with Victors amps sound quality. Most people who have had experience with tube amps will see the 22 watts per channel out-put and will disregard the amps actual ability, they are the ones who will miss out on a beautiful experience. Tube amps react differently than solid state amps, harmonics and the way the clip IMO affects the over all sound that you my have a hard time explaining. To me a good tube amp is something you just have to experience listening to before discounting it


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drf24 said:


> Most people who have had experience with tube amps will see the 22 watts per channel out-put and will disregard the amps actual ability, they are the ones who will miss out on a beautiful experience. Tube amps react differently than solid state amps, harmonics and the way the clip IMO affects the over all sound that you my have a hard time explaining. To me a good tube amp is something you just have to experience listening to before discounting it


 amen brother!
Are you going to install exhaust fan? bottom part of the PCB can get really hot, not as hot as tubes though but in 200F range without enough cooling.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

And, finally.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

looking great, what is the size of that? did you installed some leds too?


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

20 x 8.5 x 4.5 (5.5 to the top of the tubes)


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> looking great, what is the size of that? did you installed some leds too?


No LEDs hadn't planned on it in the beginning so it would only prolong the build. I left the two that were in the board originally though.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drf24 said:


> No LEDs hadn't planned on it in the beginning so it would only prolong the build. I left the two that were in the board originally though.


KT88 glows great by themselves. 
Congrats on great achievement, that case build was EPIC.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

And regrettably now its time to list it in the classified ads.
What do all think is a fair price?


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drf24 said:


> And regrettably now its time to list it in the classified ads.
> What do all think is a fair price?


3000


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> 3000


That's too high, I merely fancied up you existing amp. I'm thinking 1500 shipped is more than reasonable. Your thoughts


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drf24 said:


> That's too high, I merely fancied up you existing amp. I'm thinking 1500 shipped is more than reasonable. Your thoughts


 you should no trouble selling it for that much especially if you give a demo.
I think it`s too low but it`s up to you how low you value your work.


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> I think it`s too low but it`s up to you how low you value your work.


Ya went there. I'm very picky when it comes to my own work. I pick EVERY flaw apart and rate the value at what I would honestly pay fow what I'm building. There are things on this amp I would do differently if I do another.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow. That is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Gor $1500.... That's NOT Going To Last VERY Long


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is an amazing looking amplifier that im sure sounds as amazing as it looks. $1500 is a steal for this!

Good job on the build!


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

Wonderful work, only a tube addict can do that  Good luck with the sale!


----------



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for all of the kind comments. I am open to offers. Don't be afraid to ask, all I can say is no.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

bump for awesomeness!


----------

